# Good shark fishing cordinates



## watsona (Jun 23, 2015)

I am new to this whole site so hopefully reefs and wrecks is the appropriate place to post this question. I just bought a boat and really want to get into some good shark fishing. Does anyone have a suggestion on good coordinates of where I can go and shark fish. Thanks!!!


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*shark fishing*

Id try a ship,tugboat,barge the bigger the better off the list of public listed numbers. Anchor up current of structure and give it a try. Reason being is almost every structure like that is going to have a resident Bull Shark patroling the area. Also edge of shipping channel just out the pass would be another one Id try.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

The natural bottom spots I have fished lately in 75-120' have been covered up in big sharks. Mostly 6-7' bull sharks, but have also seen a big hammer and a medium tiger.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

You can also do pretty good in the middle of pensacola bay.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Any of the passes on an outgoing tide as well. Where are you fishing? Orange Beach, Pensacola, Navarre, Destin?


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Plug in the coordinates for Villa Venyce, in Gulf Breeze. Catching Bull Sharks in the canals there. Well two so far that is. Seriously. 

OK, you really shouldn't go there and scare the residents, plus hurt property values, by starting a chum line off their dock. But, with all the sharks everywhere, and I mean everywhere in the bays, ICW, sound, offshore and off the beaches, that shouldn't be necessary. 

So plentiful I'm wondering when the local guides will start advertising for, and then targeting them for their clients?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Being off shore yesterday throwing out a blue runner free lined had several takers of sharks that screamed drag but cut off due to not actually shark fishing. I think if you drift it, they will come!


----------



## watsona (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the responses! I will be leaving from Bahi Mar marina and fishing around Pensacola. I will have to try a few of these suggestions over the next couple of weeks and hopefully have some pictures to post.


----------

